# If your console/PC could talk



## Eternal Myst (Jul 14, 2008)

*If your console/PC could talk, what would it say to you? *

PS3:Why did you sell me.

Xbox360:You bastard.Do you know how much you play with me.I am scared to get infected with RROD or something bish.

Wii:You've had Brawl in me for like 3 months straight, play something else goddamn.


Spoiler












PC:Stop stalking Costello,and downloading porn.

DS:Stop touching me.

PSP:So you bought me just to put me in a closet??????!!!....but it's dark in here

Snes:I love you,you love me we are the kickass family with a round of Darius Twin to beating Lavos.You know I love you,Kais?


----------



## Costello (Jul 14, 2008)

why did you have to associate the words "costello" and "porn" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway here's my entry:
- NDS: "you should use me moar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you should play my own games, not my little sister's (GBC)"
- PS2: "I can't believe you've forgotten about me! I've given you so much joy in the past!"
- GCN: "gang bang? you're friggin lending me to your friends!"
- GBA: "ohi my new master!"
- 360: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'M F*CKIN BANNED! NO MORE UPDATES! NO MORE COOL SHIT! dude, you suck!"
- PC: "ugggggggggggggh i'm tired, please let me rest!"


----------



## Trolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hehe, that's a rather good idea.

PC: You know there IS a power button on this thing, it IS possible to turn me off?!
Wii: You haven't got a game for me in ages :'(. All I've had is this piracy hacking crap! D*ckhead pirate guy!
DS: I don't think I've had a legal cartridge put in me for months! Shame on you!
PS2: I hate Sony. I hate DREs. I hate not being played. Someone play me pl0x? I'm lonely in the corner. :'(
NGC: Why do I have this sh*tty Donkey Konga sticker on me still?! I look like a complete wankstain. And it wouldn't hurt to use me instead of that high and mighty "Ooh, I'm fricking motion sensitive, look at my sexy whiteness!" thing. Purple box > White sh*t.

It's pretty hard to think of anything remotely imaginitive, but I tried!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 14, 2008)

PC: Can I rest a little.. please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wii: Another Game Cube game? I'M A WII!!! YOU KNOW THAT??? 
DS: NO! NOT OUENDAN AGAIN!? SERIOUSLY MY SCREEN CAN'T RESIST MUCH LONGER! I'M TIRED OF THIS!


----------



## Puxel (Jul 14, 2008)

360: I'm modded
Wii: I'm modded
PSP: I'm modded
DS: Well, he bought an R4.
Dreamcast: I'm not modded, but I can still read backups


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 14, 2008)

Puxel said:
			
		

> 360: I'm modded
> Wii: I'm modded
> PSP: I'm modded
> DS: Well, he bought an R4.
> Dreamcast: I'm not modded, but I can still read backups


Lewl you made me laugh...


----------



## Trulen (Jul 14, 2008)

They're all screaming for a raise.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 14, 2008)

Pc- turn Me off RAWR its been days
NDS - you don't play with me since my hinge/neck broke DONT YOU LOVE ME *Erie scream* 
*blows up*
PS2- WHAT YOUR GIVING ME AWAY YOU SON OF * interrupted by PC*-SHUT UP SOME OF US A TRYIN TO GET SOME SLEEP
GCN- *sits in corner silently* 
PSP- CHARGE ME YOU COCK
Wii- you haven't used me in a while


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 14, 2008)

PS2- What ever happened to the good times we had? Now it's just Guitar Hero that and Guitar Hero this!
GC- I deserve a Guitar Hero!!!
PSP- Can't I just have 1 day were you don't play me?
DS- I'm allergic to dust you kno--ahchoo!!!
PC- Buy me a damn graphics card, everything about me is perfect but my Intel GMA 950!


----------



## fischju (Jul 14, 2008)

PC - stop raising my damned voltage! 69C is too hot!
DS - What is this awful looking skin on my face?!

I don't have any consoles, so I'll add my PMP

605 - Why do you keep plugging those content barren thumbdrives into me!


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 14, 2008)

PC: Stop watching porn please. 
PS3: You never play me anymore since you beat MGS4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS2: All you use me for is Guitar Hero, you dick. 
SNES: Please blow off the dust on me ;_;
NDS: When was the last time you bought a game for me?


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jul 14, 2008)

PC: Five years of faithful service! But why are parts of me encrypted...?
NDS: Ever since you got that pirate flashcart, we've been like peas in a pod!
360: Our UAV is online!
Wii: I'm sorry I'm such a disappointment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS2: My games are cheap, what did you bring home today?
Dreamcast: You'll come back, one day.
Xbox: You want to play Stranger's Wrath? On the 360? heh heh heh!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 14, 2008)

PC: It's been like 3 months since you turned me off
PS3: Damn, Summer is really here *fan running at full speed*
360: Damn, Summer is *malfunction* oh crap *malfunction* hey at least I didn't RROD yet
PSP: Gundam Battle Universe coming out any time soon...? Play with me...
NDS: Hey~ I want you to violate my slot 1 with Acekard 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, no you can keep the R4.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 14, 2008)

PS3: Man its hot in here! Turn on the AC!
Wii: Play me! Did you buy me so your cousin plays with me?
PC(Mac): I have adware! Clean me up!!
DS: Oh why..how..did you lose me?
PSP: You bastard you cracked my screen

Poor, poor handhelds.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 14, 2008)

PC : You know, I can do other stuff than browse GBATemp, run uTorrent, burn games, and watch porn, right?
XBOX : OMG! Thank you for the softmod!  I love watching Doctor Who with you, and all the movies! OMG, Halo 1 and 2 load in almost no time, you rock!
Wii : Please put my screws back in... just till you get the WiiKey, you can take them out agian!
DS : buttons... hurt... buy the GH addon... please!
Sega Saturn : *sniff*... play with me?  I'll show you half naked japanese school girls!


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 14, 2008)

PC: Goddamn it boy get a fucking life, don't just sit and use me all day for nothing more than wasting time, playing games, and watching porn (how the hell did this nerd ever get a girlfriend...)
PS2: I'm glad I left you for your sister, she plays me a hell of a lot more
Wii: Stop wasting time on those goddamn forums and play me more than twice a month
DS: I do more things than play Gameboy Games and MP3s, you know...
PSP: I'm glad you sold me, your shelf was dusty as hell
Gameboy Advanced SP: *sigh* at least your brother plays me sometimes
Gameboy Micro: Hey SP, you think you have it bad? I just sit in my box all day because I'm a limited run so my owner doesn't want me out unless he's playing me. And guess how often he plays me? Never, until he coughs up the cash for a GBA flashcart. Which could mean never since he's a goddamn cheapass.
Gameboy Advance: I Do play Gameboy advanced games you know
Gameboy Color: Havn't been turned on in ages... 
XBox: When is that cheapskate going to just cough up $5 for James Bond Agent Under Fire to mod me instead of waiting for some flake liar to deliver it on Goozex
N64: You haven't turned me on or even plugged me in in two years. Asshole.
Sega Genesis: I've been sitting in your parents' TV drawer for two years, can you play me? Please?


----------



## Cermage (Jul 14, 2008)

PC: PORN PORN PORN PORN PORN PORN PORN PORN games PORN PORN PORN INTERNETSSSSSS 
Xbox: ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME 
DS: Damn am i a utility or something? STOP USING ME TO DO OTHER THINGS, PLAY GAMES ONCE IN A WHILE. GODAMMIT 
PSP: BUY ME SOME BATTERY FUCKER SO I CAN LEAVE THE HOUSE. 
GBC: where the hell am i? i don't see anything, its dusty and i don't like it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PSX: ....w....at.... i....s.... w...r..ong....w...i...th....me.....


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 14, 2008)

i forgot all about my GBA.

GBA:well um....you haven't played me in a while..........you should come back to good old classic 2D...well atleast your sister plays me every once in a while...but i feel lonely....


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 14, 2008)

pc: stop dam hitting me for christ sake!
ps2: why don't you love me anymore
Wii: yay i want to play games!...huh i'm not turned on, why don't you play with me anymore?
ps3: cough huff oof someone please help me! i'm suffocating in all this dust!
psp: i love you
ds: you don't touch me at night anymore


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jul 15, 2008)

Nintendo DS:I have been on for 97 hours you fucker.
Turn me off!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 15, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Nintendo DS:I have been on for 97 hours you fucker.
> Turn me off!


Holyshit!
Why would you have your DS on for 97 hours


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 15, 2008)

NDS: At least fix my hinges you bastard, and a new battery while your at it. NOOO NOT THE CARRY CASE!!!
PC: My fan is broken, you little shit. FIX IT, STOP LEAVING ME ON OVERNIGHT NEXT THE AN OPEN WINDOW, I MIGHT FALL.
GBA: Hello? Hello? Its dark in here, where am I? I have rights too you know...
SNES: Soo... you sold of everything except me. Even the power cable.

OVERALL: I think they like me...?


----------



## 704jaffer (Jul 15, 2008)

DS- *shudders in bliss* ughhhh, so many games...
Wii- You added what to my menu? ughh, I don't know if thats legal...
Macbook- Please... just let me take a break...
PC- Oh god man, put your pants back on...


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 15, 2008)

PC - Are you gonna do something about these constant hang-ups that I am having? ARE YOU!?!?!?
DS - Thank you for giving me lotsa love. But I kinda feel uncomfy hanging around with "Top Toys"...
Wii - Hey you guy, I need another brain here. Me memory's running out. Got too much "old" stuff in me brain than the "new" ones.


----------



## Commander (Jul 15, 2008)

PC - I have been running uTorrent for 6 months non-stop, how many TV shows do you need.
DS - Not another crappy Final Fantasy game, no one really likes them.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Jul 16, 2008)

DS - -will look at his dead, disassembled brother- I don't want to die. Not like this.
PC - needs moar space
Wii - Can I has attention plz
PS2 - YOU STOLE MY POWER CORD.
xbox - My power cord feels funny. Where did you find it?
GBA - You can like, put me back together now.
Broken DS - i iz ded


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

wii: stop putting weird objects in me !


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 16, 2008)

PC: Finally! An upgrade! Now please stop with that dumb Genesis emulator and let me play some Bioshock or something!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2008)

DS: Don't play me near the kid, I got Dairy Lea in my hinge.
PC: I love my new video card
Wii: Sorry I won't play Yakuman!
GBC: So...fancy a game of DK?
GBA: Please reinsert batteries.
PS2:  Its awfully dark in this attic.
Amiga 1200: Ow my memory board.
Dreamcast: Ha I've got a GOOD version of Bangai-O!
SNES: Please take Striker out of me.
NES: Look I know the game is in but sorry it won't load! Try again.
CD32: I'm full of fail but at least I work.
Neo Geo Pocket Colour: At least you understand me.

I could go on, too many consoles & computers.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 16, 2008)

DS: stop opening me up, i'm already dead.
PC: what the hell are you doing trying to run crysis on high?
NGC: STOP FUCKING SMASHING ME.
PS2: I swear if you don't stop your little brother from breaking my controller i'll break his hands.
GBC: where am i? its dark.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

DS: He is always touching me *sob*
PC: I CANT RUN PORTAL SO FUCK OFF
Wii: Why don't you like Me?!?!? I sold the most!
Xbox360: I'm hardcore. I'm Hardcore. I'M MOTHER FUCKING HARD- (RROD)
GBA: Why....won't you......................play with.........me?


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 17, 2008)

PC: Why must you kill me! WHY!!! STOP WASTING TIME AND DO YOUR HOMEWORK FOR ONCE (Windows)
Wii: Can I actually live a normal life without using backups all day?
DS: My L-button is broken and my screen's been screwed up, can't you take me to a hospital or something?


----------



## cupajoe (Jul 17, 2008)

PC: You've been using me illegally too much! I can't wait for a cop to tase your ass... 
Xbox 360: You've slowed down a bit, now all you play with me is Lost Odyssey. I'm an American console, shouldn't you be shooting things in a first person view right now?
PS3: Your not even my master... you stole me from your friends to play MGS4, which you still haven't played yet!
DS: Stop performing so many surgeries on my bottom screen. You suck anyways, you can only get Cs and Bs. If I were a _real_ Trauma Center everyone would be dead.
GBA: You've had the same batteries in since 2003, asshole.
PS2: Holy shit, you still play me? I thought I was last gen? I'm glad you still love me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NES: I'm getting too old for this. Blow me.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 17, 2008)

PC: Ddddddont look at Mmmmmme like that.
X360: "Please insert this game into an Xbox 360..."
Wii: You have been playing for 30 minutes, RUOK?
Xbox: "growls"
DS:  Damn son! Will you PLEASE Stick to one game?
PSOne: I'M STILL ALIVE!!!!
N64: You never play with me anymore, and wheres my expansion pack? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DC: ........


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

ds: turn me off!

ps2: wipe the dust off me katamri is wating 


pc: kill me! please!


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 17, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> NES: I'm getting too old for this. Blow me.



lol


----------



## Son of Science (Jul 17, 2008)

PC:Hey! wipe that off of me!!

PS3: let me rest already, youve been playing COD 38 hours straight

PSP: I can play games too 

DS: KILL ME! KILL ME!!

Wii: feed me the DS and your life


----------



## Quanno (Jul 17, 2008)

DS - Why is this new guy getting all the attention?
DS - Yeah WHY!?
DS - Are we too old or something?
DS Lite - Yes you are...
Wii - STOP SWITCHING BETWEEN MARIO KART AND SSBB!!!
SNES - damn...I'm getting dusty...
PC - Can't wait 'til they get on vacation...
GBA - GET ME OUTA HERE!!!
GC - why you gave me to your little sister? We had so much fun together!
G(ame)B(oy) P(ocket) - H...Help...me...
N64 - Man...W-wait, what?
PSx - Kill me! KILL ME!!! DO IT! KILL MEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Zantheo (Jul 17, 2008)

PC: Morning dude, watcha wanna do today? Who's your best friend, eh? Eh? *Mounstrous evil voice* WHO'S YOUR BEST FRIEND!??
DS: Yeah, touch me down there, ooooh, melikes it, mmmmyeaaah!...
Wii: *cough* d-dude, it's that you? You're gonna play a new game with me? Brawl? You haven't played with me since Twilight Princess... YOU SAID YOU LOVED ME!
GBA: Duuude, let me outta this box! I know you can play gba games on DS, but... dude? DUDE!? LET ME OUT!!!!
PS1: Look who's coming back to play some old Final Fantasy games... 
GBC: I'm so scared... Where am I? I hope he finds me someday. It's just been 5 years...
Sega Master System: *Dead*
GC: When the new guy's broke, you'll come running back to me, nhhnhnaahhahhahaHHAHAHAHHHAHAHHH!!!!


----------



## Willemoke (Jul 17, 2008)

PC :  I've been here since yesterday an damn, this room is nasty, also, stop watching all those anime, you may like it, but I don't......... ( slaps the pc ) Thank you....
Wii : Are those disc's origional? They taste kind of weird:S
PS3 : You bought my like 4 months ago, but only turned me on 3 times, what am I to YOU?
XBOX360 : See you again in a few minutes. Me ± I have to work in a few moments.... Xbox360 : NOOOOOOOO, play with meee!
ps2 : Since someone put a weird chip inside of my, i got trouble with all the disc you've entered, damned, did that installer have a disease?
gamecube  : QUIT TAKING ME APART! I"m GETTING FREAKING TIRED OF IT, YOU ALREADY BUSTED MY COVER ( I'm getting a pencil and start melting it. ) WHAT? ARE YOU GOING TO DO IT AGAIN, IT HURTS YOU KNOW!
Nintendo64  (1) : why are you putting my aside? I was fun right?????
Nintendo64  (2) : Shut up number 1, he only turned me on to look if I worked, never even played a games, also, he busted my controler.
Sega Megadrive : Can't Breathe........ ( testing it a few moments later, it looks like it's dead...)
nintendo ds : Thank God that he didn't buy a lite yet, meaby he doesn't now
PSP : Play final fantasy with me again! ( me : oke)


----------



## nico445 (Jul 17, 2008)

DS Why am i looking better than that dirty ds lite of your brother?
PC : stop running xp i'm made for 98!
NGC : Why did you sell me for only 20 Euro's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




GBA SP : Why did you give me to your sister?! My battery is almost deadnow im so badly scatched i hate you!


----------



## KDH (Jul 17, 2008)

DS Lite: I'm brand new! What happened to the guy I replaced?
DS: What he succeeded at the first time he failed at the second.
Old DS Lite: You hypocritical bastard, you took advantage of them after condemning others for doing it? How the hell did you screw up installing FlashMe the SECOND time you tried it anyway?
Wii: Will you PLEASE stop trying to intentionally crash WiiPhysics!
PS2: You still play me? Wow, I guess it is a good thing you put that hard drive in, even if you did have to remove part of my network adapter...
N64 1: Will you please take this box off of my house? Sometime in the next year at least?
N64 2: Hey, at least you didn't get stuck being stored in a defunct microwave.
SNES 1: Are you ever going to finish constructing that portable housing for me?
SNES 2: Yeah, I'm tired of sharing my power cord with him.
GBA: Why the hell did you give me to your sister!?! You know she doesn't take care of anything!
GBA SP: I danced and died a thousand times... Let me out of this padded cell, it's making me crazy!
PC: Was it absolutely necessary to give my second hard drive to the PS2? I wouldn't have minded, but I had to go through the distasteful act of having windows installed AGAIN! Couldn't you just lived with the games you can play in wine? By the way, I think this new video card might be making me sick.
Laptop: Pipedown! Can't you see he's trying to find the best set of applications to run alongside Fluxbox?


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jul 25, 2008)

GBA: It's dark in here... I like it dark... Who needs backlight 'n shit? ?_?
GBA SP: (Ninten-- fuck, the battery is running low. FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK ...
NDS: Where the fuck am I? And why am I taken apart? And whats going on with all these replacement parts? HOLY SHIT! YOU BETTER TELL ME NOW!
NDS Lite: When do you put those smart protective-stickers on me again? ;_;
PSP: HAY, I CAN PLAY GAMES TOO. IT'S ALL ABOUT FUN... C'MON PUT AN UMD INTO ME *twitches*

SNES: You've promised me AGES AGO that you would buy me a Secret of Mana cartdridge. Stupid bastard.
N64: Finish OoT!
GCN: Hay I'm dusty n stuff. Clean me D:
Wii: *wiggle*
360: Play with me! ... no, wait... the RROD is omnipresent.... no. Don't play with me. Leave it as it is.... *sob*

PC: TURN ME OFF ALREADY IM RUNNING LIKE 3 YEARS WITHOUT OR AT LEAST WITH LITTLE STOPS! THIS FUCKS ME UP! GRAWWWWWWWW *hard disc scratching noise*


----------



## RebelX (Jul 29, 2008)

PC: Stop using me for porn and get me out of this small form factor case! It's hot!
PS2: RUNNIN' ON 6 YEARS NOW!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO *cough weeze*
DS Lite: OMG stop using me just for Nitrotracker! Those catchy chiptunes are getting annoying...
Phat DS: After all that time we spent together you replace me? You won't do better than me, RebelX!
PSP: Could we please stop watching the mating rituals of humans? OH GOD WHAT IS THIS STICKY WHITE STUFF UNDER MY BUTTONS???
GBA SP: You haven't charged me 4 years... Why am I still alive?
Wonderswan: What the hell? The people have really round eyes! And the language... It doesn't sound Korean.... HELP!!! (I would have said it in Korean but then RebelX would get in trouble)


Now you guys know a lot about my lifestyle.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 29, 2008)

PC "Upgrade me or you become an honest consumer"

DS "You bought me to occupy your time while traveling, but you never go anywhere!"


----------



## fateastray (Jul 29, 2008)

PSP: "You make me feel special"
DS: "You never even look at me, do you have someone else?" (Yes, a psp)
PC: "X_X"


----------



## Forstride (Jul 29, 2008)

Wii: "This kid's laptop has taken him over" *Shoots discs at laptop*
DS:  "HA!  I'm still played.  And he's still getting (downloading) new games for me!"
PS2:  "Yeah, well I have GH2 and GH3!"
Laptop:  *Sticks tongue, or cd drive, or whatever can be related to a tongue out at all of them*


----------



## Henrike (Jul 31, 2008)

PC - Get me a DESCENT CONNECTION!!! FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!
- You know... you don't have to DOWNLOAD porn, you can just copy from your friends...

DS - I would like to know how's to play a oficial cartridge T-T
- Keep your finger away from my screen!!! I HATE DIGITAL IMPRESSIONS!!!

SNES - WHY!?!? WHY DID YOU SELL ME!?!?1 I gonna haunt forever!!! FOREVER!!!


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Aug 1, 2008)

PC: 'AY KID, I'MA COMPUTA! STOP ALL THE DOWNLOADIN! HELP COMPUTA!


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 1, 2008)

PC: "Hey You."
Me: "Me?"
PC: "No, the toilet. YEAH YOU FATTY!"
Me: "You want me to unplug you?"
PC: "Ack! No! I'm sorry! Don't hur-" And unplugged.
DS: "Awesome."


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay here I go:

PC:"Could I stay off for at least a couple of hours?"
Wii:"Can you pick a game please! You can't play the same game ever!"
360:"Don't worry I'll wait for the next big game; until then I'll just do some reading."
DS:"Who are you? And where am I? All I know is the inside of a box from Circuit City."

GCN, NES, N64:"You can at least plug us in!"
GB (pocket), GBC, GBA:"Why did you use us so much? We feel like whores from downtown."


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

nds: stop touching me, touch the wii 
wii: stop touching me touch the DS
pc:stop touching yourself in front me


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 1, 2008)

PC: My lord! If you make me anymore powerful, I'll be able to beat Superman with my eyes closed.
DS: I love cuddling with you every night... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wii: So uh... whats its gonna be today? The usual SSBB?
PS3: Slowly but surely, I will devour your devotion to your other consoles.


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 1, 2008)

PC: You've been watching yuri porn the whole day. Aren't you going to stop?
Me: I wasn't watching yuri porn! Yaaargh.
PC: Well it looked like yuri porn to me. There was touching involved.
Me: You mean it was a touching series. It was mostly drama, you shithead.
PC: And boobs! Did I mention the boobs?
Me: I didn't see any BOOBS! *looks through the series again*
PC: Sucker.

DS: I thought you loved me! You were supposed to finish a game this time! Why must you ignore me naowz?!

Imaginary Console: Buuuuuuy me. I knoooow you waaaaant toooooo. @[email protected]


----------



## Christen (Aug 1, 2008)

PC: Quit downloading porn, chatting with your friends on MSN while listening to heavy metal, browsing forums and Team Fortress 2 and step outside for a minute!

Wii: Your installing WHAT into me? Is that legal?

PS1: I've brought you so much joy, remember Final Fantasy 7?

DS: Why did you loose your old SuperCard? Please buy another flash cartridge so I can get some use other then Guitar Hero!

XBOX 360: How much longer while I last?

PS2: FIXXXXXXX MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Dreamcast: You'll be back. Remember, I have Street Fighter 3 and Marvel vs. Capcom!

Gamecube: Well, I've basically became worthless since he got a Wii. Damn perfect backwards compatibility. 

I could go on and on, but I don't wanna go into to much detail, I think you know how it goes.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 4, 2008)

PC: Replace me now. Seriously. Get all your shit off me, and dump me. I've been working for nearly 8 years. That's more than anyone could want. That's before the Xbox. Honestly. I've been re-formatted twice.. I think, I can't remember. Please just do it again.

DS: Why do you keep putting many games into my slot? I didn't think you had that much money. Oh well... It's printing Nintendo money... Right? RIGHT?


----------



## HBK (Aug 12, 2008)

PC: Ok, I swear, if you EVER try and run Crysis on me again on High I'll explode!

DS: I can has infinite free games?


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 12, 2008)

Laptop: 3/4 of my memory contains loli, loli yuri and gothic lolita, you better delete it or...oh wait, don't.


DS: You really like touching do you?


----------



## cracker (Aug 12, 2008)

PC: Hey, umm Mr Dude user sir can I have a reboot please. It's been a couple weeks and I'm getting kind of pale and starting to lose my mind. Fine.. I guess I need to play hardball and make things run noticeably slower. Oh yeah and Firefox is with me on this... It's not going to load some of your sites until you give in to our demands!

PSP: *Cough* So much dust... We used to be buds but you've left me alone to rot on the corner of your desk. Please... It's not my fault that there haven't been many good games.. or games at all.. released lately.

DS: Who's the bitch now PSP!? You don't get played much anymore do you? Neither does your brother - the skinny one... Mr. Fatty... *inner thoughts* Damn I wish I could stop playing Puzzle Quest...

Pocket PC: Man what a tease... You get me all charged up and now you're just gonna let me sit here?!

Wii: Damn I get so confused when you guys hit buttons... Which one was player one again? I'll randomly pick one of you guys...

PS2 Slim & PS2 Original:
Slim: It's because of you that he left us

Original: No he told me that he thought you were stupid and he needed some time to think

Slim: Fatass...

Original: Lightweight...

GBA: I just need someone to hold and love me... Preferably with warm, soft hands...


----------

